# Shape Mod Help



## DizzypheasantZZ (Jun 1, 2015)

I want to own the following shape mods: 2x2-5x5 Mirror Blocks, Mastermorphix, Axis Cube, and Ghost Cube.
I believe that I can build all of these except maybe the Axis Cube and the Ghost Cube.
Here are the ideas that I have had so far.
Mastermorphix- Make it like a Half-truncated Cube but cut more off each corner, and build it into a pyramid shape.
Ghost cube- Misalign each layer and then cut it back into a cube shape.
Mirror Blocks- build up several of the layers.
I would like some more ideas before building these puzzles.


----------



## 00 (Jun 1, 2015)

why don't you just buy them?


----------



## qqwref (Jun 1, 2015)

If you want to own them, you can buy everything except 4x4/5x5 mirror blocks, just using mass-produced puzzles (nothing expensive and custom-made). I'm not sure how hard it is going to be to make the bigger Mirror Block puzzles - building up is relatively easy, using some thin plastic sheet, but thinning layers down will be harder because you have to make sure not to make them too thin.


----------



## DizzypheasantZZ (Jun 1, 2015)

Some puzzles, such as the ghost cube and the 4x4 and 5x5 mirror blocks, cost a lot more money than I would want to spend on a cube. Even the cheaper ones such as the mastermorphix I could get for cheaper if i buy a Shengshou or YJ Guanlong. Since the quality of the puzzle doesn't matter, I can also sometimes find a cheep Rubiks brand at a thrift store.
I also do it because I enjoy it. It is a lot of fun to turn a 3x3 into something else and make a new challenge.
I wasn't quite sure if I would be able to sand down a 4x4/5x5, I would just build it up. I had thought about getting a smaller 4x4/5x5 so that the finished product would not be too big.


----------

